# 27Rsds Owners Manual And Mod Recommendations?



## Ender (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Buying my first TT and have learned a lot browsing this forum and hearing about all of your experiences and opinions. After a lot of research and consideration for my budget I think the '07 27RSDS could be a great fit for my family. I'm a couple of days from pulling the trigger on the trailer but I'm trying to do as much due diligence as possible and haven't been able to find an owners manual for this model. Do any of you either have or know where I could get me hands on one? Also, I've come to find out that many of you do modifications to your trailers and if you have any advice on which mods you would recommend I would love to hear them. I'm interested in adding solar panels... good idea or bad idea?

Anyway, I'm all ears so please give me any advice you might have for a newbie!

I didn't intend for this to post under this section. Moderator, please feel free to move it to the correct place if you'd like. I'm not new to reading forums... just haven't posted much, I apologize!


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The manuals are pretty generic to all Keystone TT's. Here is a link. The components(frig, A/C, converter, awning, etc.) manuals all come from the manufacturers separately are usually provided by the dealer when you buy. Should be able find them online. You can search this site for lot's of mods. kind of depends on what you want and what has already been done to the TT you buy. Happy camping.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

Did you get that 27RSDS? That's the model we have. It's a great trailer. Perfect for us, a family of 3, because my daughter doesn't have to sleep on a jackknife couch or converted booth.

I haven't done tons of mods, but I:

1. Changed the radio and moved it down to the cubby above the furnace. Put external speaker jacks so I can connect outside "box" speakers, and put an RCA jack plate in the wall where the TV goes.
2. Changed the "leg-shaver" tub to a full tub.
3. Swapped out the mattress for a Sleep Number (not really a mod, but worth the money).
4. Installed Oxygenics shower head.
5. Installed a filtered water tap beside the kitchen sink faucet.
6. Changed the bathroom faucet to one that doesn't suck.
7. Changed the too long "three step" on the back door to a "two step". The three-step would probably work great with an "axle flip" would we don't boondock, so a low-rider works for us.
8. Changed leaf springs and added new shackles with "wet bolts".

Maybe that was more mods than I thought when I started typing.









Kevin


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2015)

K. Smith said:


> Did you get that 27RSDS? That's the model we have. It's a great trailer. Perfect for us, a family of 3, because my daughter doesn't have to sleep on a jackknife couch or converted booth.
> 
> I haven't done tons of mods, but I:
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin, Good to hear that it has been a good trailer for you! I pulled the trigger and it was picked up today beginning its cross-country tour without me! I'm excited to get it here. Your post was funny as you have done quite a bit! Thank you for the ideas. When I get the trailer here I will go down through your list and take them into consideration. I actually bought this trailer site unseen but think I got a good deal.


----------



## Ender (Mar 9, 2015)

ED_RN said:


> The manuals are pretty generic to all Keystone TT's. Here is a link. The components(frig, A/C, converter, awning, etc.) manuals all come from the manufacturers separately are usually provided by the dealer when you buy. Should be able find them online. You can search this site for lot's of mods. kind of depends on what you want and what has already been done to the TT you buy. Happy camping.


Hi ED_RN,

Thanks for the info. I didn't see a clickable link in your post. If they are all pretty similar, I can probably find one. If you have a chance to repost the link that would be great too!

Thanks!


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I paid for my camper sight unseen off of eBay! Ironically, it was listed for sale on this site before I bought it. Reading back over the previous owners posts, I was able to see that he took very good care of it, so it ended up being a very safe purchase.

I think I learned more reading sticky threads on this site than from my manual.

I have to add one more. Last fall, I trashed a stabilizer when I left a camp site across a shallow ditch. I camp this site all the time, but for some reason, I left at the wrong angle and dragged it across the dirt and must have caught the right rock. See my comment above about not needing an axle flip? Ha!

Anyway, I yanked off what was left of the one and the other three factory-equipped BAL "light" trailer stabilizer jacks (model 23026) and installed four BAL 23222 "C" jacks and the right "feet" for them. I've never been a fan of scissor jacks, but most on here seem to prefer that style.

Next weekend, I'm replacing the awning material. Our camper sits directly in the Arkansas sun all year long, so the "rolled up" section of the awning crumbed to pieces. A big white duct tape patch worked for a couple trips last year, but I'm not ******* enough to call that a final solution!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Congratulations on your new to you 27RSDS, it's a great floor plan!







A few more modifications you might want to do if not already done by the original owner:
1. Hydraulic support struts for master bedroom under bed storage area.
2. Convert the under the counter flip down door to the right of the kitchen sink into a drawer. The door works perfectly as 
the cover for the drawer, which is just the right size for a silverware drawer. 
3. Add a door to access the dinette seat storage area across from the kitchen sink. 
4. Change the location of the hinges on the storage door under the stove from the bottom of the door to the side so you can
access the storage area more easily.


----------

